# Looking for a high quality quail hunting plantation in Georgia



## DEB922d (Oct 23, 2020)

My two sons and I are celebrating my 60th birthday with me by going on a quail hunt this winter.  I've heard there are some good plantations in Georgia with lodging and all the rest.  Can someone out there with first-hand experience recommend the best 2 or 3 out there?  Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## Salter (Oct 23, 2020)

Look at Southern woods Plantation.


----------



## fi8shmasty (Oct 24, 2020)

Etowa vally . Very nice. Bring your dog or they have some you can use with thier guides


----------



## spring (Oct 24, 2020)

Hmmm... Here are a few that fit your description:


1.   Riverview Plantation.  Owned by Cader Cox and his family for multiple generations, it’s arguably the best commercial place in Georgia, bringing in guests from around the country. I’ve met people that have hunted there while in Tanzania and Nantucket.  FWIW, jackets at dinner.

Below Riverview are many quality places. In no particular order, here are some other good options:

2. Wynfield Plantation. Actually the current owner is a trust but it’s run by some members of the Leach family. Excellent guest cabins, a good lodge, and great food. Their well-manicured grounds are a popular spot for weddings.

3. Rio Piedra Plantation. Owned by a retired Coca Cola executive; it’s location on the Flint River is very nice.

4. Southern Woods Plantation. A popular spot that has been run well for years by a fellow named Benjie DeLoach.  Good food and nice lodge that’s full of African hunting trophies from when the owner spent a lot of time there around 20 years ago. Good food and they are sort of known for putting out a pheasant or two to surprise the quail hunters.

Several other good options around but this should give you an idea of what’s out there.  Hope this helps.


----------



## DEB922d (Oct 24, 2020)

Many thanks for these suggestions.  I did some of my own research and came up with some of these same places.  This GON forum has really helped me throughout the years and I appreciate the many fine folks like yourselves who are willing to share their knowledge and experience.


----------



## 1982ace (Oct 25, 2020)

Samara plantation in Sylvester does a great job.


----------



## Eroc33 (Oct 26, 2020)

also check out burnt pine


----------



## TAS (Oct 26, 2020)

Dorchester in Midway.


----------



## SLY22 (Oct 27, 2020)

Big Red Oak Plantation in Meriwether county.
Guides are great and the birds fly fast.
You will hunt in the woods and fields.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 27, 2020)

Nobody does it like Rio Piedra.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2020)

Pine Hill Plantation down on Lake Seminole in Seminole County is another nice one.


----------



## Triple C (Oct 28, 2020)

Might want to check out Quail Ridge Plantation - www.quailridgeplantation.com, near Moultrie.  Great family run plantation with excellent guides, food and nice lodging.


----------



## twtabb (Oct 28, 2020)

I think Pine Hill is one of the few that hunt from horse back or wagon.

If you got connections itchawayNotchaway is one place I would love to go. It’s by invite only.


----------



## coveyrise (Oct 29, 2020)

I run a private plantation in Thomasville ga and can tell you that many people I have met say that Pine Hill is the tops. Next would be Rio Pedro and Wynfield. Riverview is run too much like a commercial operation.


----------



## jfon (Nov 10, 2020)

I've been going to Morrison Pines Plantation in Moultrie ever since it opened for the 2008-09 season. Prior to that time, the owners had managed Ashburn Hill for many years. They know the business well, both in the field and indoors. The lodge is not fancy but is very nice. The food is pure southern comfort. These folks will bend over backwards to make a guest happy, and I highly recommend them.


----------



## 1982ace (Nov 10, 2020)

jfon said:


> I've been going to Morrison Pines Plantation in Moultrie ever since it opened for the 2008-09 season. Prior to that time, the owners had managed Ashburn Hill for many years. They know the business well, both in the field and indoors. The lodge is not fancy but is very nice. The food is pure southern comfort. These folks will bend over backwards to make a guest happy, and I highly recommend them.


I haven’t hunted with them but got to know them when I  done some work at their lodge when it was built. I can tell you they are top notch people that care about what they do.


----------



## Sowega7 (Nov 14, 2020)

Can't go wrong with either Wynfield or Rio Pedra.


----------



## brlewis (Nov 15, 2020)

https://www.charlane.com/ 

_Rose Lane and Chuck Leavell , pianist for Rolling Stones , He is always there meeting his guest.  _


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 17, 2020)

I’d look into Barnsley Gardens and High Adventure Company.   I can’t say how the quail hunting is since they have teamed with Beretta, but I can say the accommodations are second to none. When I hunted it the hunting was great, and I’d assume it’s only gotten better.


----------



## Djangofly (Nov 24, 2020)

I hunted Southwind a couple years ago - really nice quail hunting with fast flying birds.  Think it won Orvis lodge of the year recently.

https://huntsouthwind.com/


----------



## Uptonongood (Nov 28, 2020)

If you want a traditional mule drawn carriage hunt with good birds, excellent service, Pine Hill is it.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 28, 2020)

Man like those mules. Good looking animals


----------



## 1Brown (Nov 29, 2020)

Beavercreek is fantastic


----------



## twtabb (Nov 29, 2020)




----------

